# Woollen Mill - Wales



## daftoldgit (Jul 15, 2012)

Visited this wonderful place a few months ago, I don't know much about it... the paperwork lying around indicates it closed around 1950, although the machinery and stuff looks Victorian
It's completely unmolested by vandals and could easily be restored into a museum or something!














The interior, still full of victorian - looking machinary, a lot of the machines connected with belts running to what would have been a waterwheel driven shaft, also a primitive electric supply which would have been added later






spools of wool still in place at the bottom of the machine, the wool's dried up and hard to the touch now.






View from the attic showing the drive shaft







Frankensteins Castle electric supply!










Part of old water wheel drive 





Hope you like it!


----------



## Shubanger (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow!..As If Time Has Stood Still, Great stuff.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 15, 2012)

Good work,nice to see its not been trashed.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice treasure trove hope it stays that way!Great photos.


----------



## daftoldgit (Jul 15, 2012)

Glad you liked it!
Yeah, the yobs haven't touched it at all, which is ace.


----------



## shane.c (Jul 15, 2012)

Great pics love the machinery,


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice find & photos


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 15, 2012)

This looks nice!From the outside you would think there was nothing inside of interest but looks like a good little mooch. Thankyou


----------



## sonyes (Jul 15, 2012)

I like the look of this place, great to see so many remains!! Thanks


----------



## Cuban B. (Jul 15, 2012)

This looks great with all the old machinery still in situ.


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 15, 2012)

Probably my favourite location of all time, thanks for posting and well done for not revealing the name. The mill actually generated electricity for the local village from c.1910, making it the first place in the county to have electric light. The parish council paid £10 each year for street lighting and househoulders could buy a single 60w bulb for 5s and have it lit for 7s 6d a quarter. Apparently, the mill owner turned off the generator at 10.30pm each night since he felt that was 'quite late enough for anyone to be up and about'!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 21, 2012)

Luv it wen your lucky to find stuff left behind like everyones just gone on a very long lunch break, great pics, thanks


----------



## neoncity (Jul 27, 2012)

What a great place! Nice pic's. Looks like all the workers just forgot to go back?


----------



## freespirits (Jul 27, 2012)

fantastic quality location and how surreal i reckon the workforce now work at underworld on corrie


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 27, 2012)

i love little places like this..thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 27, 2012)

Seen this pop up a few times now, and it still looks the same. Nice to see it untouched..... What it needs now is a textile historian with a fat bank balance to restore it back to glory  

I love it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## wolfism (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice … is the stuffed heron still living on the first floor?


----------



## bigtip (Jul 28, 2012)

*nice*

that looks like a great little splore thanks for posting.


----------



## Pedrfardd (Jul 28, 2012)

Great find - amazing to think it is in such good condition really ..


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 28, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> Seen this pop up a few times now, and it still looks the same. Nice to see it untouched..... What it needs now is a textile historian with a fat bank balance to restore it back to glory
> 
> I love it. Thanks for sharing



surely that's you SA isn't it ??


----------

